# water test kit advice



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

I am looking for advice for a good quality water test kit. I spent the $20 on an all-in-one test strip. I feel like the readings are not very accurate. Even the scale (pictures) it is based on is not very accurate. I figured for cycling a tank the more accurate the better. Can someone advise me of a good brand or two of test kits that might be dropper based? Or some other way to do it with a more accurate reading? ? If I could pick it up online or eBay thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s even better.

Thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Get the API freshwater kit. Google it and you'll find lots of good sources.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! I'll pickup an API Master Test Kit right now!


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have the API Master Kit and like it. I took a Sharpie marker and wrote how quick directions for each test (how many drops, shake for 5 seconds or 1 mintue etc.) right on the bottles so I didn't have to keep paging through the little booklet. It saves some time.


----------



## Toneloc (Jul 9, 2010)

Bought the API kit a year ago and never really used it. I figured as long as you keep the tank clean and do 30-40% WC weekly you won't have problem.

But that's just me.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Toneloc said:


> Bought the API kit a year ago and never really used it. I figured as long as you keep the tank clean and do 30-40% WC weekly you won't have problem.
> 
> But that's just me.


That can work, but there are some reasons why that wouldn't work for many. Depends on what you're keeping and the paramters of the source water. If your source water is a match for what you keep, then you should rarely need to test. But if problems arise, the first thing you typically want to do is check water parameters. And for cycling, like he's doing, you'll want the test kits.


----------



## WaWaZat (Dec 27, 2007)

Another vote for the the API Freshwater kit. Got mine through Amazon for $27 & free shipping. Excellent way to know exactly what's going on in the tank.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Using some type of test kit is like looking at the speedometer while driving. We can drive without it but most find it worhwhile. Things go wrong in the tank and it is better to spot them before the fish die.


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just buy the API kits that I want to test for. Ammonia high ph nitrate nitrite. I don't kno what else comes in the master


----------



## WaWaZat (Dec 27, 2007)

adam0444 said:


> I just buy the API kits that I want to test for. Ammonia high ph nitrate nitrite. I don't kno what else comes in the master


The master kit includes low PH in addition to all you've mentioned... $27 to your door for all 5 must be a better deal than buying even the 4 separate, no?


----------

